# Production number



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi , is the production number is available anywhere ? For 1993 especially


----------



## 93SE-Qc (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone knows the number of Altimas that were made in 1993 ? And maybe the break down SE , GXE ... etc 

I'd like to know my car is 1 of xxx . 

1993 black SE 5 speed ... almost all original


----------



## Altima SSS (Oct 10, 2007)

SE were probably more rare than the others, but I'm betting they made a ton of them too.


----------

